# wanted old road bike £50 or less



## mickeydrippin60 (1 May 2009)

as above ime 6,2" so what ever you have let me kno i live in bolton an would possably consider postage if i like it enough  cheers mike


----------



## sparkyman (1 May 2009)

I have this,Raleigh Granada 23" I bought two weeks back-- thougt i woulds save money by getting a second hand bike but it was too small in the end. so bought a new onew in sted. now this is surpluss. 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=170322866356

The wheels are true and the frame straight quite a few scratches and a ding in the frame (not serious just cosmetic) Brakes and gears work well except there is a bit of a wobble on the cassett and it make some noice in second gear. I think a bit of work on this area and a paint job and this would be a nice ride for someone.

Im am Based in Blackpool.


intrested e-mail sp4rkym4n@yahoo.co.uk 

Sparkyman


----------



## mickeydrippin60 (3 May 2009)

sorted cheers for the bike sparky  mucho happy


----------

